# Jazzy's first show!



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Ya Jazz!  I'm so proud! She's come so far with you, Maggie.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats! She is a very pretty horse! She looks like she's been to shows a zillion times before! Well done!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats, she is gorgeous.  You guys look awesome!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay Jazzy! You both look great as always


----------

